# Telefonsex abzocke 4cent pro min



## Ferdo (2 August 2009)

Hey,

ich hab mittags bei einer telefonsex nummer angerufen angefangen hat die mit 069. da stand das das telefonat 4cent pro minute kostet, da ich nur 18 cent drauf hatte prepaidkarte) dachte ich mir ich ruf da mal an. dann kamm ne stimme und erzählte irgendwas mit 1 monat und 60 euro für agb die 1 drücken und weiter zum livesex die 9, da ich wollte das es nur anfängt und an die minuten gedachte habe drückte ich sofort die 9. aufeinmal wird mir gesagt das ich für ein 1 monat abo bezahlt hab :/ dann kam die frau am telefon da hab ich sofort aufgelegt.

Meine frage ist jetzt stehe ich in schuld wenn ich nicht bezahle, da ich die 9 für weiter gedrückt habe
Ich suche schon seit 5 stunden im internet rum, hab viel gelesen und den katzenjens in youtube geschaut.

Allerdings wurd nirgends gesagt was passiert wenn man wie ich die taste gedrückt hat, das gelaber davor konnt man gar nicht richtig verstehen..arg ich wolt kein 1monat abo sondern nur 2min es ausprobiern da ich das nie gemacht habe. aber die haben es ja eig erwähnt das man ein abo einwilligt ich wollt aber keins :/ und verstehn konnte mans auch nicht.

Und ich bin noch minderjährig. die nummer hab ich auf einer seite gefunden.

ich würd mich auf einer antworten sehr freuen und wäre auch dankbar, damit ich in ruhe schlafen kann  auf anrufe und vorallem briefe fürchte ich mich leider, auch das ich weiß das das eine abzocke ist beruhigt es mich erst wenn ich mir 100% sicher sein kann deswegen der eigene post von mir


----------



## dvill (2 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex abzocke 4cent pro min*

Die Masche ist bekannt. Z.B. ab hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-108.html#post284163

Wenn die noch keine Postanschrift haben, um den Mahndrohmüll zu versenden, ist man besser dran.

Möglicherweise rufen in den kommenden Tagen irgendwelche Typen an, um unter abenteuerlichen Vorwänden (Post ausliefern, Gewinn zustellen usw.) eine Postanschrift abzugreifen.


----------



## Ferdo (2 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex abzocke 4cent pro min*

danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort

ich habs mir durchgelesen, die letzten seiten nur durchflogen

was aber keiner erwähnt, ist das keiner was bestätigt hat während des anrufes wie ich, mit der taste 9 und das macht mir solche angst. und sind solche 4cent pro minute und abo anbieter den alle gleich?

und was wäre wenn ich bei einem anruf einfach ein falschen namen und addresse angebe? dies es gar nicht gibt also frei erfunden


----------



## dvill (2 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex abzocke 4cent pro min*

Manche Handys haben einen roten Knopf.


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex abzocke 4cent pro min*



Ferdo schrieb:


> und was wäre wenn ich bei einem anruf einfach ein falschen namen und addresse angebe? dies es gar nicht gibt also frei erfunden


Gute Strategie! Doch nach einigen Tagen (nämlich dann, wenn die Rechnung als unzustellbar zurück kam) rufen die dich wieder an und dann wird der Ton auch schärfer. Zum Glück aber kann man da prima gegensteuern:


dvill schrieb:


> Manche Handys haben einen roten Knopf.


....empfiehlt sich auch schon von vornherein, dann kann man sich das geeier mit den falschen Daten sparen. Irgendwann hören die Anrufe schließlich auf, da selbst der resistenteste Call-Center-Typ mitdenkt.


----------

